# Outdoor plumbing/pipe question



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok...attempt number 3 to post this.  I keep posting it and it shows up with a message to fast for me to read and then brings me back to the topic listing.  Going to try removing the picture since I can't seem to do much until I post 10 times.

Hello all,

First off I'm not entirely sure this is the right place to be posting this.  If I'm in the wrong section, then I'm sorry and an admin can feel free to move the thread.

I have an outdoor pipe mess and am looking for some ideas/help.  I took some pictures and posted them to an online album...but I can't post the link to them yet.

As you can see I have one pipe going up from the ground with the master on/off for the house.  That pipes goes into the house.  The second pipe seems to come out of the house, goes down and then goes back into the house.  On the inside of the house, both pipes feed into these two cylinders, which I don't know what they are either.

(1)  Anyone have any idea why these pipes are setup like this?  It just seems weird that I would have one pipe going from the ground into the house and a second seem to come out from the house only to go back in. 

(2)  I also have leaks in three spots, the first two are right near where the spigot attaches to the wall and the other is at the base of angled pipe coming from under the spigot.  Going back to the earlier question...if I can get rid of the pipes instead of trying to replace that would be great.  Or if I can replace them in a better scenario or path that would be great as well.

(3) I also have a PVC pipe that has been capped (not visible in any of the pictures).  It's part of my irrigation system that I would like to get working again.  I can't seem to be able to get the cap off.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I have grips that seem to just tear up the PVC on the cap.

I know it's a lot but thanks in advance to anyone looking and responding!


----------



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Let's see if I can post the link to the album here....

http://picasaweb.google.com/thechickensaur/YardQuestions?feat=directlink

And it seems I was allowed to!


----------



## majakdragon (Mar 23, 2009)

Although I have no idea what it is for, this is the most "cobbled" plumbing job I have seen in a long time. Is there a way to find out where the piping from the outside faucet goes to? As a guess, I would say whoever did this did not know how to solder, so they added piping using PVC and threaded connectioons and then switched to gluing the pipes.


----------



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for replying.

Yeah this is a messed up job they did.  In fact...that black stuff that you see on some of the pipes...from what I can tell it's electrical or duct tape.

When the pipes go into the house...they both enter this thing I have in the garage, which I have not been able to figure out.  To the best of my knowledge it's a water softening system but I'm not sure.  The device is like 4 feet tall and is two cylinders held together by another pipe.  But they both enter this thing.  I can take some pictures of that as well if anyone feels it's important.

I'm wondering whether or not I should get a pro to work on this.  I'm not afraid of a job and learning (since I know basically nothing)...but when it comes to water and the damage it can do...not to mention the threat of sinkholes...I would prefer it done right and well.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Chickensaur:
It is very difficult to tell what is there, but the pictures are very much appreciated. I'm wondering if the water comes from a well or wellpoint and I don't see the need to back-feed the faucet. Do you notice differences in water pressure; that could be the pump kicking on and off, while the tanks could be for pressure tanks on the well. Do you know for sure that you have municipal water supply? Is there a meter out next to the street?
If the tanks inside are for a water softener, one of them will have a lid or door that opens for adding the salt pellets.
Glenn


----------



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

majakdragon said:


> Is there a way to find out where the piping from the outside faucet goes to?



Ok...the pipe for the faucet comes from the inside of the house.  However...I'm not sure where since I don't see a pipe on the other side.  So it must be run through the walls or something.  If you follow it down back into the wall, it seems to go into a water softener.  The weird thing is that both of the pipes go into the water softener.



glennjanie said:


> Hello Chickensaur:
> It is very difficult to tell what is there, but the pictures are very much appreciated. I'm wondering if the water comes from a well or wellpoint and I don't see the need to back-feed the faucet. Do you notice differences in water pressure; that could be the pump kicking on and off, while the tanks could be for pressure tanks on the well. Do you know for sure that you have municipal water supply? Is there a meter out next to the street?
> If the tanks inside are for a water softener, one of them will have a lid or door that opens for adding the salt pellets.
> Glenn



I do have municipal water supply because I have a water meter in the front of the house near the street.  As far as I know I don't have a pump or well water anywhere.  As for water pressure...I haven't noticied anything but then again my irrigation system is not currently working...yet another project I am currently working on.  I looked up pictures of a well water pressure tank and a water softener...and this is definately a water softener.

Should I just stop at this point and have a professional come in to look at this and fix the leaks?  Thanks to everyone offering help/ideas.


----------

